# Mineros Chilenos atrapados.



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Mis felicitaciones a los hermanos Chilenos, que pudieron llegar hasta los mineros y encontrarlos con vida.
Comparto la felicidad de todo su pueblo.
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

huy miercoles, recien me entero, un milagro de vertdad !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no daba una moneda ya por ellos.

si encuentran un enlace , ponganlo.

que alegria de verdad  !!!!!!!!!!!

edit>:

hu.loco , solo leer esto me angustia.
es tremendo che.
estas 2 semanas solo para hacerles llegar un tubito por donde mandarles liquido.......buenisimo igual,mejor que nada y estan vivos.

pero para hacer un agujero grande para sacarlso hace falta MESES ........me agarra la desesperacion y eso que estoy aca.
suerte que esos tipos son duros y estan acostumbrados, pero de verdad que es angustiante.

Dios les de una mano


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Dicen que les va a llevar 2 semanas mas llegar hasta ellos para sacarlos.
Esperemos que puedan.
Sds.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

http://www.ansa.it/ansalatina/notizie/rubriche/amlat/20100822212235132177.html


"ESTAMOS BIEN", ASEGURAN 33 MINEROS CHILENOS MEDIANTE MENSAJE                                                         SANTIAGO DE CHILE, 22  (ANSA) - El presidente chileno, Sebastián Piñera, dijo que los 33  mineros atrapados hace 17 días en una mina en el norte del país hicieron  llegar una nota a los socorristas para confirmar que están vivos.
   "Estamos bien, en el refugio los 33", dice un papel que los mineros  chilenos atrapados desde hace 17 días en la mina San José, hicieron  llegar a la superficie.
   Así lo confirmó Piñera, quien llegó al lugar para entregarles la noticia a los familiares.
   "Esto -dijo mostrando la nota-, salió de lo más profundo de nuestra  mina y nos dice que (los mineros) están esperando volver a ver la luz  del sol y abrazar a los familiares".
   Piñera advirtió que el rescate puede tardar "*entre tres a cuatro meses"*, aunque aseguró que agilizarán las labores para  que este se concrete a la brevedad.
   El jefe de las labores de rescate, André Sougarret, informó que ahora  bajarán a la mina una cámara que tiene audio y video, por lo que se  esperaba tener contacto con los mineros en una hora y media más.
   Posteriormente, se hará llegar hasta los trabajadores un gel  vitamínico e hidratante preparado por el equipo médico, además de  medicamentos para asegurar su supervivencia. 
       GAT  
                22/08/2010 21:22


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
http://www.mercuriocalama.cl/prontus4_nots/site/artic/20100822/pags/20100822165729.html
Miles de chilenos salieron hoy a celebrar en todo el país el hallazgo  con vida de 33 mineros enterrados bajo toneladas de roca en el  yacimiento cuprífero de San José, en el desierto de Atacama.

"Nunca tan pocas palabras desataron tanta alegría", dijo el presidente Sebastián Piñera. "Ha sido emocionante", agregó.

Los  festejos, en medio de gritos y aplausos, recorrieron todas las ciudades  del país, en especial las urbes mineras del norte chileno, como es el  caso de Calama.

Niños con pancartas, hombres con banderas y  mujeres saltando se sumaron a los festejos, estallados luego que las  autoridades confirmaran que los mineros estaban con vida.

El rescate final tardará meses, debido a que los trabajadores están a 700 metros de profundidad.

Durante  ese período los mineros serán abastecidos de agua, alimentos *por el  ducto construido hasta ahora, de sólo ocho centímetros de diámetro.


segun la pagina la informacion difiere , y segun el origen , por lo que es mejor esperar unos dias, lo que si se ve y es grandioso es que hay en todo chile union y que su gobierno  parece estar poniendo todo con el objetivo de sacarlos:
hay de todo lo necesario trabajando incanzablemente y se abren a buscar ayuda de cualquier otra nacion .

ojala que salga todo bien .
en verdad que pega duro esto .



*


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 22, 2010)

Lo de las 2 semanas, lo escuche en TN. Evidentemente estaban equivocados.
De cualquier manera, esperemos que los rescaten cuanto antes.
Sds.


----------



## flacojuan (Ago 22, 2010)

Gracias a dios....................; que estaban bien, y no tengan complicaciones para su rescate.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

sera que les pagaran muchas horas extras?cuando salgan van a salir palidos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2010)

y mira si el dia anterior justo fue alguno  al cine a ver : 
"el descenso "

hayy .que humor negro de m***da que tengo :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 22, 2010)

esta bien nomas que muchos no lo decimos(humor negro) ,aunque pensándolo pobres tipos,tanto  tiempo ay van a necesitar un tratamiento sicológico cuando los rescaten y mucho apoyo de sus familias,me da pena,pensando que estan ay en lo oscuro,aunque supongo que les darán luz junto  con la comida ,no quisiera estar en su zapatos .
el otro día  vi a capusotto y te recordé ,me dije Fernando  está mirando


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 22, 2010)

Por un lado que buena noticia que se encuentren bien.... pero por otro que monserga debe ser estar atrapado varios meses hasta que puedan perforar el tunel.....pss:

Ya nos iremos enterando que hacen para matar el tiempo en tan peligrosas condiciones....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2010)

¡ Bién !


----------



## Pablo16 (Ago 26, 2010)

No prometieron sacarlos antes de las fiestas patrias chilenas, pero dicen que posiblemente puedan verlos en Navidad :|


----------



## thenot (Ago 26, 2010)

Hoy mostraron un nuevo video de los mineros, uno que grabaron ellos mismos con una camara que enviaron por el ducto que crearon, acá pueden ver algo.
http://www.24horas.cl/videos.aspx?id=86124&tipo=27
el video completo dura alrededor de 25 minutos, mañana supongo ya estara en la web completo.


----------



## jreyes (Ago 26, 2010)

Sólo espero que estas cosas nunca más vuelvan a ocurrir. Chile es un país minero con una de las empresas cupríferas más grande de mundo, la estatal CODELCO.

La mina San José (donde se emcientran atrapados los 33 mineros) pertenece a una empresa privada, dicha mina había sido clausurada hace algunos años atrás por un accidente con consecuencias fatales. Aparente un funcionario de gobierno emitió un decreto (o autorización) para reabrirla, dicho funcionario no era titular en su puesto y dicha autorización no contaba con la venia del titular.

Posterior a la reapertura de la mina los accidentes siguieron ocurriendo y en julio de este año existía un informe que indicaba graves faltas de seguridad que podían traer consecuencias fatales, dicho informe llega al ministerio del Trabajo un día después del derrumbe en la mina (esa es la información que entrega el ministerio a raíz de una filtración del documento por parte de un diputado de oposición).

Con anterioridad al derrumbe los mineros de dicha mina concurren hasta el minetrio de Minería para denunciar las precarias condiciones existentes en la mina San José (con el documento anteriormete citado en mano), a lo que el ministro les dice que están locos. De pasada no los vuelve a recibir; al tiempo la mina se derrumba.

De verdad espero que los mineros sean rescatados ya que lo que se ha hecho hasta ahora son sondas para comunicarse y enviar provisiones para mantenerlos con vida. Las labores de rescate pueden extenderse por unos cuatro meses si es que no hay imprevistos.

Por ahora toda la energía está puesta en las labores de rescate, luego habrá tiempo para determinar responsabilidades; aunque eso no quita el que ya se hayan iniciado acciones legales para determinar los grados de culpabilidad de los actores involucrados.


Saludos desde Chile !


Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 27, 2010)

seguira pasando , y seguira tambien muriendo gente en su casa de cancer "sin motivo" aunque se usen venenos para separar los metales y dichos residuos no vayan a "la cuarta dimension".

mientras haya humanos seguira pasando .


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 31, 2010)

Vaya, es un trabajo titánico el que se va a hacer para poder sacarlos, Les deseo lo mejor y que resistan hasta el final!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 5, 2010)

me contó un compañero que a un minero le aparecieron dos esposas y  ya no quiere salir por la tv ni hablar con la superficie,sera verdad ?


----------



## Pablo16 (Sep 5, 2010)

Jajajaja leí en el periodico que hubo un minero al que hasta hoy lo habían ido a buscar 4 mujeres. A otros los fueron a buscar hijos bastardos.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

ta todo bien che.........luego de ese ayuno van a querer mas de una mujer .........

y encima.como son algunas (personas) ya veo que se pegan como moscas especulando con que recibiran indemnizacion, haran una pelicula, etc, et$    $

%$$$$$ ..................$$

$$.......................$..................$$


$$$.........$...............................$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 6, 2010)

Ahhhh, ya se me hacia raro que todo el rescate fuese tan bien...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 6, 2010)

estar ahi abajo es retraumatico.

pero estar arriba tambien , no tanto...acaso esos mineros son de clase alta ?? 
el que se mete ahi abajo es por que no le queda otra.
y a miseria, mas miseria.

como perderme prefiero siempre una isla de el caribe, y no enterrado vivo, es de lo peorcito.

igual, lo importante es , mientras se esta ahi abajo HACER EJERCICIO ,trotar , hacer flexiones, etc, etc.

por que , por lo que dicen uds. mas de uno apenas lo suban va a tener que salir corriendo .............................


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 7, 2010)

tendrán que estar en forma para cuando salgan pues


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 7, 2010)

me parece que con todo el tiempo que estuvieron comiendo nada, bajaron ya unos kilitos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2010)

En Chile no andan bien con la minería....

*Explosión en mina Chilena*


----------



## jreyes (Sep 7, 2010)

Fogonazo: probablemente se trate de un robo desprolijamente realizado. 

http://www.elmostrador.cl/noticias/...jo-cuatro-muertos-al-interior-de-antofagasta/

Habría una teoría conspiraloca de la que no quiero ser la voz.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 8, 2010)

pobres tipos...no pegan una!!!

y empezando con el terremoto, ahora tienen todos estos problemas!!

tambien eso de la teoria de conspiracion podrian llegar a ser familiares resentidos de alguno de los mineros atrapados, y de alguna forma se las agarran contra las empresas mineras...
o un atentado...
o un robo...
o un accidente...

tantas causas!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 9, 2010)

hay tantas cosas jodidas, de verdad serias ...............
mira si alguno bajo con ladillas o jiopos !!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2010)

El tema es que esa mina no cumplía con un mínimo standard de seguridad , en EEUU o Canadá es obligatorio que tengan dos tiros , en cambio ésta es un zig zag  , por debajo de un derrumbe , no hay salida :enfadado:.

Todo por el vil metal , no el cobre , digo el dinero.





Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El tema es que esa mina no cumplía con un mínimo standard de seguridad , en EEUU o Canadá es obligatorio que tengan dos tiros , en cambio ésta es un zig zag  , por debajo de un derrumbe , no hay salida :enfadado:.
> 
> Todo por el vil metal , no el cobre , digo el dinero.
> 
> ...



Eso cambia mi panorama sobre las minas (De la tierra)... Iré a Wikipedia...
Saludos!!!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

ya ponen dibujitos geometricos .......en un rato lo tenemos a alejandro sherar aca haciendo ecuaciones 

*las minas mejores* por lo que busque en la web son las de suecia y hiolanda , puse esas palabras en el buscador y me aparecieron unas ........para quedarse encerrado con ellas 

puse :
las mejores minas 
y cai en :
http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?imgurl=http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3090/2785761411_a26de13985_o.jpg&imgrefurl=http://flups.net/imagenes-f15/las-mujeres-mas-hermosas-de-donde-vienen-t444328.html&usg=__UkjuPGIj0_Ek5fHZWT0ApQHZsOs=&h=1280&w=906&sz=112&hl=es&start=8&zoom=1&tbnid=K8FPbny-2zbCJM:&tbnh=150&tbnw=106&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dhermosas%2Bmujeres%2Bholanda%26hl%3Des%26gbv%3D2%26tbs%3Disch:1&itbs=1

uno va a prendiendo que hay que mirar antes de meterse con este asunto de las minas ,.

ahora bien, que importante, che.,...viendo esos 2 dibujos se ve que es solo una cuestion de pensar un poco , la verdad que hacer las cosas bien no creo que cueste tanto.
el tema es CUANDO EMPEZASTE MAL.
por que el dibujo en zig- zag uno podria pensar que facilmente podria convertirse en la H de forma de las minas de eeuu.......
pero para ellos deberian estar alineadas en el eje que no se ve en el dibujo (eje z) .
y si eso no se hizo desde el principio .chau.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 10, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ya ponen dibujitos geometricos .......en un rato lo tenemos a alejandro sherar aca haciendo ecuaciones
> 
> *las minas mejores* por lo que busque en la web son las de suecia y hiolanda , puse esas palabras en el buscador y me aparecieron unas ........para quedarse encerrado con ellas
> 
> ...


Che Fernandob, pense que era en serio!!! 
Y en serio, lo que pasa es que la respuesta es ahorrarse unos pesos, miles de pesos... Así de simple.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

lo inevitable es asi.
yo de aca no puedo hacer nada.

luego lo de ahorrarse $$ es mas complejo, por eso es que existe UN GOBIERNO .
pero no solo pasa por la empresa.
es "el hambre y las ganas de comer" .
de nuevo, no se como es la empresa pero lo he visto muchas veces:

cuando una empresa quiere cerrar por que no le deja "ganancias" son los obreros los que no quieren que cierre por que "se quedan sin fuente de trabajo" y asi es un tira y afloje, cuando te das cuenta es un circulo vicioso.
que haces ??
aca en argentina lo veo mucho.
ningun empresario (gente al fin y al cabo) va a trabajar y mantener una empresa con los lios que es si solo deja perdidas.
pero los obreros no permiten que cierre presionando a sindicatos, y diciendo que si se cierra "la fuente de trabajo" el pueblo se muere............

para eso el gobierno deberia...................

no hay sindicatos? y asociaciones?? no denuncian los que bajaron ?? y a donde fuern esas denuncias ? a que organismo que estaba dormido ?? 
no es solo plata, es todo un sistema.


pero remarco que , de muchas de estas cosas la culpa la tienen TODOS.
me diran que no es asi.
pero ..........si.

vieron que UNO se salvo por horas, ese renuncio por que estaba peligroso el asunto , y justo renuncio, sino era uno de lso que tenia que bajar .........
si ese fue prudente y responsable. (***) 
¿ como son lso otros ?? 
los que si bajaron aunque sabian que las condiciones no eran las adecudas ??? 

¿ por que bajaron ?? 
por la plata, y por que no tenian otro trabajo .

¿ y que hubiese pasado si la mina hubiese cerrado ?? dejandolos a todos sin trabajo ??? 

la gallina ?? o el huevo ???



(***) caso cromagnon, paso algo similar con una familia......y nunca mas se menciono nada.
hablamso en serio ??? 
a nadie le gusta.
a nadie le gustan lso accidentes..
a nadie le gusta reconocer que es parte de la culpa o que pudo haber hecho algo (por algo me refiero a simplemente no haber bajado ) .


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En Chile no andan bien con la minería....
> 
> *Explosión en mina Chilena*



No andamos bien en nada, paises Latinoamericanos, mucha ambicion de unos pocos y mientras la mayoria languidece en la necesidad.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 10, 2010)

jazminrojo dijo:


> No andamos bien en nada, paises Latinoamericanos, *mucha ambicion de unos pocos* y mientras la mayoria languidece en la necesidad.


 
 . es asi .
y no se crean medidas .
pero ojo, dicen que aca abajo chile y uruguay son los que mejor estan .
peor los demas.


----------



## Imzas (Sep 10, 2010)

Cuando a un legislador se le ocurre alguna, solicita "auspicios diversos", y como los pobre no pueden patrocinar, la cosa queda como està.


----------



## Imzas (Oct 9, 2010)

Deben tener cuidado con las minas!!...
Bueno, hablando en serio, creo que los mineros estan a punto de ser liberados, si todo sale bien, estaran en superficie el martes o a mas tardar el miercoles. Dios los ayude.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2010)

para mi esas cosas asi de jugadas y re- jodidas no estan hasta que terminan .

ojala que salga todo bien.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

33 mineros quedan atrapados y se convierten casi en héroes mundiales... 


Millones están atrapados en la pobreza, el hambre, la injusticia social, etc... pero es algo que encontramos normal... cotidiano... importa un cara..


Esos 33 van a salir y van a recibir tanta plata de tantas partes que quizá no tengan que trabajar más en su vida....

Los medios de manipulación me tienen hasta los coj**es con ese asunto (hace algún tiempo estuvieron todo el día transmitiendo sobre eso....)... Esto ya se transformó en reality show...

Será que para cruzar la línea... salir del anonimato y pasar a las grandes ligas a _*propósito*_ se tiene que dejar la caga**?



Esto ya se volvió algo rentable para varios... a nivel mundial... hablen de otra cosa... cambien el tema y que se jodan las empresas que hacen de esto un producto.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2010)

están ay los periodistas no  por cuando salgan,están por si no salen ,es mejor noticia que si se salvan


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

Pase lo que pase, alimentarán de alguna forma el morbo...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2010)

es que una cosa es lo normal y otra cosa es el milagro.

yo comprendo vuestro parecer, si, es raro el ser humano.
en muchas cosas se ve .

pero aca lo asombroso es que estan esos tipos a 700 m bajo tierra y piedras, bajo las capas naturales de la tierra.........eso hace unos pocos años y desde el comienzo de la humanidad es sentencia de muerte.

lo asombroso es la tecnologia y la union humana que logran semejante rescate.
ademas de que incluso hoy dia no en cualquier parte de el mundo se logra eso.
yo aplaudo al presidente y a quienes tomaron las riendas que no se pusieron a pelotudear ni a ver como "zafar" de el problema.
en seguida ordenaron lso equipos necesarios, de donde sea.
y no uno , sino varios agujeros teniendo en cuenta que puede fallar uno o 2 .

es grandioso lo que hace la union humana, la inteligencia y cuando se dejan de boludear y buscar solo el beneficio propio .

que luego no se pueda hacer en cosas mas cotidianas.................si.........es triste.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

No, lo que me molesta Fernando es que esto se comercialice. No se habría invertido tanto en este proyecto rescatista si no fuera rentable de algún modo. O sea: viveza y oportunismo detrás de todo.


----------



## Electronec (Oct 10, 2010)

Polemicas aparte, deseo lo mejor a esos mineros y a todo su pueblo.

Saludos.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 10, 2010)

Gracias Electronec! 

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> No, lo que me molesta Fernando es que esto se comercialice. No se habría invertido tanto en este proyecto rescatista si no fuera rentable de algún modo. O sea: viveza y oportunismo detrás de todo.


 
es asi, siempre, es ........parte de el ser humano.
cuando vas a una peregrinacion.
cuando alguien nace 
cuando alguien muere

siempr ehay oportunistas.

encima.,hoy dia que todos estan /mos frente a la TV.. .....es negocio poner algo interesante y apasionado en la TV .
y ggobiernos........ya es un logro que por lo menso publiciten algo que hicieron bien.

aca los KK hacen las cosas horriblemente mal y lo distorsionan y publicitan como que lo hacen bien .

agarrate chocolate : 
estamso en un mundo que avanza hacia una especie d eshow match donde el mas piola es el que mas miente o el que se disfraza de otra cosa para lograr beneficio, donde la cosa es hacerse ver , publicidad mediatica pero sib valores que mostrar, solo mentiras y acciones para el psiquiatrico.

asi que .............si por lo menso lograron ese milagro de sacarlos.
que hagan fiesta nomas.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Comienza la cuenta regresiva (pero lamentablemente los Centros de Manipulación Social se pelean por figurar...)


----------



## GomezF (Oct 11, 2010)

Pregunta: ¿encontraron una veta de oro mientras hacian el hoyo para sacarlos?

Saludos


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Una veta de oro publicitaria.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 11, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Una veta de oro publicitaria.



+1, No me imagino como ha de estar retacado de cámaras esperando por la grande...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 11, 2010)

Además de Don Francisco, el Presidente, varias figuras públicas más sin importancia, etc...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Además están preparando a los agrestes muchachos para responderle adecuadamente  a la "prensa inquisidora" 

. . . ya los veo que los mandan a la . . . *"plumas verdes"* de la lora ! ! !  . . . hasta me gustaría ver que a alguno  le hagan deglutir su propio micrófono de un trompón. 

Más allá de bromas ¡ Ojalá que salga todo bién ! 

Saludos !

*P.S.:*  >>> *"plumas verdes"* = auto censura


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además están preparando a los agrestes muchachos para responderle adecuadamente  a la "prensa inquisidora"
> 
> . . . ya los veo que los mandan a la . . . *"plumas verdes"* de la lora ! ! !  . . . hasta me gustaría ver que a alguno  le hagan deglutir su propio micrófono de un trompón.
> 
> ...



Eso mismo espero!!!!  Sería grandioso... Hasta les van a quedar ganas de meterlos ahí solo unos días...


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Jaja. El Presidente dio la orden de que no los sacaran hasta que él llegara...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2010)

Va a bajar primero a saludarlos ?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Uno por uno... primero a sus hijos... jajajaj


----------



## GomezF (Oct 12, 2010)

Espero que todo salga bien, por más mediatizado que esté el tema.

Saludos.

P.D.: Hammer Face, ¿no era tu ubicación Chile? O por o menos lo era hasta anoche, ahora me aparecen dos cuadritos .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

jaja, nah.... estaba probando poner caracteres chinos en la ubicación... jejeje


----------



## GomezF (Oct 12, 2010)

Jajaja, ahora entiendo 

Y ¿qué decían eso caracteres?


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 12, 2010)

Chile (en chino) jeje


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2010)

Que bueno que ya están sacando a los primeros mineros... Sin duda alguna, se puede decir que "Nacieron de nuevo".

Felicitaciones!


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya van 8!!!


Fuerza mineros!!!!! :d:d:d:d


----------



## ehbressan (Oct 13, 2010)

Felicitaciones Chilenos !!!
(menos mal que no fueron 4 meses)


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 13, 2010)

es cierto!
habian dicho que para Navidad los podrian sacar....y ya estamos en principios de octubre!
eso es trabajo de verdad y en equipo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Gracias por el apoyo que les están dando a mis compatriotas 


(Van como en el número 10 ya)


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Vamos que se puede, la verdad que increíble todo lo que han echo.

P.D: 1000 millones de personas vieron el comienzo del rescate en todo el mundo, según C5N.


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

En Suecia hicieron una velatón


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 13, 2010)

rumores dicen que Record Guinnes le pagara al ultimo minero en salir por hacer el record de ser el hombre que mas tiempo estubo debajo de la tierra...

mmm...antes era quien salia primero! ahora, quien sale ultimo!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2010)

me dijeron que les hiba a dar un millon de no se que a cada uno ..........el gobierno creo.

en verdad, ojala salgan todos bien, despues.............tranquilos charlamos, por que esto......da para mucho ....no ??? 
como se pudo lograr algo tan complicado y cosas mas sencillas no se hacen .

pero esperemso a que salga el ultimo y luego charlamos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> ero esperemso a que salga el ultimo y luego charlamos.



Eso es correcto!


----------



## Electronec (Oct 13, 2010)

Ya queda menos para que esto termine.

Suerte Chile !!!!!!.  

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2010)

Estoy comprobando* lo bizarra que es la televisión de hoy en día.

Transmisión en vivo, entrevistas dinámicas, enfoques de todo los puntos a familiares llorando, tiene contador de tiempo y todo.

http://www.sitiostotal.com/envivo-online/rescate-de-mineros-en-chile-en-vivo/

Falta un teléfono para escuchar las opiniones del público en vivo y tocamos el techo en rating.


----------



## asherar (Oct 13, 2010)

Acá en Argentina, antes de sacarlos les habrían bajado un papel para que firmen que 
no les van a hacer juicio ni a la empresa, ni a ningún funcionario del estado, etc., etc. 
Después se ve quién sube primero, ...


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

asherar dijo:


> Acá en Argentina, antes de sacarlos les habrían bajado un papel para que firmen que
> no les van a hacer juicio ni a la empresa, ni a ningún funcionario del estado, etc., etc.
> Después se ve quién sube primero, ...



Jajaja, la verdad, que muy posible eso. Gracioso, pero triste, pero gracioso...

 

Si no nos reimos de nosotros mismos...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2010)

Dano dijo:


> Estoy comprobando* lo bizarra que es la televisión de hoy en día.
> 
> .


 
y la gente .
cuanto te apuesto a que una vez terminado el asunto este si abren un hotel al lado en el cual publiciten como "turismo aventura, viva la adrenalina de el viaje y pasar una noche en el pozo ".
seguro clientes no les faltaran.

y es que hay cada uno en este simpatico mundo de humanos ..,..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,,,,,,,,


----------



## Tavo (Oct 13, 2010)

Listo.

Ya está en camino hacia la superficie EL ÚLTMO MINERO CHILENO, el N° 33.

Que bueno, esto es increíble. Gracias Dios por este milagro.

Saludos.

FUERZA CHILENOS, FELICIDADES!!!

------------------------------------------------------

*YA LLEGÓ A LA SUPERFICIE EL ULTIMO MINERO CHILENO!!!

FELICIDADES CHILE!!!*

*HORA: 21.56 (Argentina)*


----------



## jreyes (Oct 13, 2010)

Por fin terminó la odisea de los 33 mineros. Como dijo el jefe Urzúa (el último minero): *QUE ESTO NUNCA MAS VUELVA A OCURRIR.*


Adiosín...!


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Bien, terminó. Y terminó bien.

(Ahora comenzó a hablar Piñera... )


----------



## GomezF (Oct 13, 2010)

Mission acomplished


----------



## Imzas (Oct 13, 2010)

Señores!!, el reality fue un exito!!!, bueno aparte del humor negro, no podemos negar que esta historia terrible se parece mucho o fue manejada de manera muy parecida a un reality show, incluso la prensa amarillista trato temas tipicos de la farandula, refiriendose, por ejemplo, a que minero atrapado era romantico o que se yo. Bueno por lo menos ya estan arriba, han resucitado amigos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

Falta sacar a los 4 socorristas


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Eran 6, 2M, y parece que ya han sacado a tres.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

de esos ni foto van a sacar , terminó el reality mina


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2010)

jreyes dijo:


> Por fin terminó la odisea de los 33 mineros. Como dijo el jefe Urzúa (el último minero): *QUE ESTO NUNCA MAS VUELVA A OCURRIR.*
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


 
.........................................

segui soñando ..............

eso dice cada madre que puerde a su hija /hijo y sigue pasando , nadie se le mueve un pelin .

ademas, cuando vean lso demas mineros la $$ que agarran estos que salieron van a ver como se dinamitan ellos mismos.
que cosilla no ?? 
unos libres y de fiesta mientras que lso demas a trabajar hasta que mueran por ...que cosas suelen ser a los mineros ?
enfermedades pulmonares por lo que hay en el aire que respiran, ??
o que otras .



jreyes dijo:


> Por fin terminó la odisea de los 33 mineros. Como dijo el jefe Urzúa (el último minero): *QUE ESTO NUNCA MAS VUELVA A OCURRIR.*
> 
> 
> Adiosín...!


 
mira, lo peor para un pueblo es una GUERRA Y hasta ahora nunca escuche 
de una que sirva de escarmeinto para que no haya mas.



jazminrojo dijo:


> Señores!!, el reality fue un exito!!!, bueno aparte del humor negro, .


no nena aun no empezo el humor nego ni el amarillo.
fijate que por respeto aun nadie dijo si se ha formado alguna parejita , luego de tantos dias tantos hombres juntos .........
pero espera.
ahora salen y hay historia para rato, de verdad.

eso le cambia la vida a cualquiera, lo dificil es saber manejar ese cambio de vida y saber que lso que estan arriba NO les cambio nada.
y les dare algun ejemplo, solo estoy inventando , pero tomando cosas de la realidad:

1-- uno decia que al salir se caasaba por iglesia , la gorda que lo esta esperando arriba seguro se rascaba siempre y no trabajo en su vida, pero ya esta con sus amigas haciendo la cuenta de la $$ que va a cobrar de su marido.
asi que ponele un año nomas y el tipo se va a chocar con una pared durisima: la realidad.
2 -- otros que salen pero se olvidaron que estan ahi por un motivo : no conseguian otro laburo , muy posiblemente sean personas con casi nulos estudios (con todo respeto lo digo) asi que se van a encontrar "enredados" en un futuro proximo con bastantes ofertas de $$ de parte de lso medios para "usarlos" cosa que les afectara en su vida personal.
de nuevo :
el tipo se va a chocar con una pared durisima: la realidad. 
3 -- el tipo que al salir y como es famoso se le tiran las minas oportunistas, esas que un año atras ni limosna le daban , asi que primero pierden la familia y luego "a su nueva amiga" ......me olvidaba, antes pierden la $$$$ .

de nuevo la pared...si.

asi que ...........hay historias para rato.

ojala que vivan tranquilos, ellos , nosotros y lso demas.


----------



## jreyes (Oct 13, 2010)

Adiosín...!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2010)

les hago una encuesta.
teniendo todo en cuenta.

pongan c/u de uds de que pais es y si creen que si esto pasa en su pais se logra el mismo resultado.
no me importa  los motivos , resultado.

Argentina: NO


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> les hago una encuesta.
> teniendo todo en cuenta.
> 
> pongan c/u de uds de que pais es y si creen que si esto pasa en su pais se logra el mismo resultado.
> ...


Ya me imagino al mico diciendo que eso fue causado por la CIA o el imperio, no sería 70 dias sino años y años, no sería un rescate exitoso, sería una recuperación de cadaveres. En resumen. NO


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

¿Por que diablos se volvió tan importante para todo el mundo este asunto?
Soy de Chile, acá sí se pudo.... pero estoy consciente de que en la mayoría del resto de países latinoamericanos no se hubiera hecho probablemente ni la mitad...


A ver.... será que éste país después del terremoto se volvió un diamante en bruto, esperando ser tallado,  para transmitirlo como protagonista de un programa de TV?

¿Será nuestra carismática ex-presidenta Bachellet? ¿Factores socio-económicos favorables para la inversión extranjera? Algo debe haber detrás, uno no está acostumbrado a ver tanta bondad junta... creo que ahora no sé dónde estoy...

(Y lo peor de todo es que, a pesar de haber mucho trabajo.... no HAY PLATA! Así que igual escasean los empleos...)


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> pongan c/u de uds de que pais es y si creen que si esto pasa en su pais se logra el mismo resultado.



Te respondo con estos links.... 

http://www.noroeste.com.mx/adelantos.php?id=22350
http://www.nolachingues.com/2010/10/frases-si-los-mineros-fueran-mexicanos.html


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 13, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Te respondo con estos links....
> 
> http://www.noroeste.com.mx/adelantos.php?id=22350
> http://www.nolachingues.com/2010/10/frases-si-los-mineros-fueran-mexicanos.html



+1


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Es cierto mugre reality ya no saben que comercializar hoy en dia y saben que es lo peor que hasta nosotros ya lo tenemos en este foro, en mexico hablan tanto de eso que ya me tienen hasta la $"$%" con el tema, perdon si hay alguien chileno pero es la verdad, ya hasta estados unidos se paro el culo diciendo que les dono unos lentes super especiales chale lo que hacen para salir en TV ya mejor borren esto


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Noooo.... que no se borre. Es un buen hilo para debatir sociología, economía, y otras cosas.... (no por eso van a terminar odiando a mi país... aunque lo que acaba de decir Benito expresa lo que va a terminar pasando: se va a romper el cántaro.... a menos que sigan alimentando el morbo...)


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

MOrbo jajaja es cierto solo se vuelve eso y mira que si es cierto ya estoy escribiendo de nuevo, y claro que nadien va a odiar a Chile, es solo que me caga que lucren con el dolor y sentimientos de la gente, o a poco no luego luego va llegar Coca Cola ofreciendo a algun minero que se ponga la camiseta que diga "Sobrevivi tomando Coca"  ofreciendole a cambio un billetote eso si me caga y como siempre hay esta el mas pobre creyendoles, ya en estos tiempos todo es politica marketing y publicidad


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Doy plazo hasta el viernes... no, durante la próxima semana se empezará a ver como se va distorsionando todo este asunto 


Edito: Ya se está distorsionando: Le empezaron a dar connotaciones religioso-místicas, trataron de forzar coincidencias, ahora la mina se llamará San Jesús (bromas)...


----------



## Dano (Oct 13, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> MOrbo jajaja es cierto solo se vuelve eso y mira que si es cierto ya estoy escribiendo de nuevo, y claro que nadien va a odiar a Chile, es solo que me caga que lucren con el dolor y sentimientos de la gente, o a poco no luego luego va llegar Coca Cola ofreciendo a algun minero que se ponga la camiseta que diga "Sobrevivi tomando Coca"  ofreciendole a cambio un billetote eso si me caga y como siempre hay esta el mas pobre creyendoles, ya en estos tiempos todo es politica marketing y publicidad



Viendo un informativo de acá, en vivo, un periodista le fue a preguntar a una mujer (de uno de los mineros) que opinaba de la situación y le contesto: "Yo cobro por las entrevistas", en eso el periodista contesta "Yo no pago por entrevistas", y le creo que no fue armado porque aca son bastante serios con esas cosas (hay veces que demasiado), creo que somos el único pais que no tiene un programa de chimentos; por las tardes lo que tenés son novelas Venezolanas o esas Brasileras que son malíiiiisimas.

Ya me fui de tema, te aseguro que todos esos mineros que estuvieron enterrados y sus familias hicieron mas plata que en toda su vida laburando.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Que loco!!! nooo bueno ya en serio de todos modos de una u otra forma es algo bueno digo al menos las familias de esas personas ahorita estan muy muy felices bueno menos del cuate que resulto tener 2 viejas eso si me dio risa pobre pobre guey en lo personal no conosco ningun chileno mas que a Hammer Facer jajajaj y tiene 10 minutos que acabo de conocerlo pero me cae bien saludo desde mexico nos vemos


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> ...no por eso van a terminar odiando a mi país...



No es que odiemos a Chile... es que gracias a este evento en Mexico se destapo la caja de pandora... todos le estan pegando muy duro al gobierno y a lo que constantemente hacen "por el bien del pueblo", comenzando por lo que nunca hicieron en Pasta de Conchos


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Hablando de las telenovelas Venezolanas y brazileñas si son malisimas pero que hermosas mujeres tienen eso que ni que, yo he visto una que se llama decisiones de mujer o algo asi y si que estan hermosas

Pasta de Conchos eso si fue una reverenda caca del gobierno mexicano "cual no" pero ya ven como no salio a nivel mundial pues pepsi y sabritas no quisieron patrocinar el rescata y fabricar nuestro propio cilindro fenix pues ni modo todo quedo en veremos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 13, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> les hago una encuesta.
> teniendo todo en cuenta.
> 
> pongan c/u de uds de que pais es y si creen que si esto pasa en su pais se logra el mismo resultado.
> ...



yo creo que si se lograrían los mismos resultados,techin(tiene 2 empresas en  suelo  chileno) colaboro en el rescate activamente y hasta  dono las   tuberías  esas que al  final no entubaron todo el  túnel,eso es tecnología,ingenieros argentinos 
ademas no se que tanto circo montaron si  hoy día extraen   petroleo desde 4000 metros ,nomas  le tengo desconfianza a los politicos argentino,
le tengo plena confianza  a  los ingenieros y equipo técnicos argentinos
por ultimo,,,,eso de las parejitas,,,aya en  la mina,,,  ya lo dijeron los mineros
*lo que paso en  la mina ,queda en  la mina* la película ,,,el secreto en la montaña  upp en  la mina



Hammer Facer dijo:


> En Suecia hicieron una velatón


que sera una  velaton ?????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 13, 2010)

[IRONIA] ¿ Ahora seguirán usando ese tiro para bajar mineros y extraer oro ? [/IRONIA]



 sorry


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 13, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> No es que odiemos a Chile... es que gracias a este evento en Mexico se destapo la caja de pandora... todos le estan pegando muy duro al gobierno y a lo que constantemente hacen "por el bien del pueblo", comenzando por lo que nunca hicieron en Pasta de Conchos




Oka Chico. Ahora: Por eso tuve un momento de catarsis hace algunos posts, consciente de que, como se dice por acá, _está mal pelado el chancho_ (alusión a una distribución injusta) en muchos aspectos. Y sé que está apariciendo un desequilibrio que está llevando a reflexionar a varios y que, ojalá, fuerce a que las cosas cambien en forma ecuánime para todos, de manera que no se forme una burbuja.




el-rey-julien dijo:


> que sera una  velaton ?????



Es un trasnoche en pro de alguna causa (a la luz de las velas... )


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Velaton??? hummm me suena a Teleton en Mexico, humm creo que es como una colecta con el propocito de ayudar, Velaton me suena a Velatorio no chingen estoy desvariando jajajaj mejor voy a dormir ya.

Por cierto no ayuden al teleton en mexico porque es un fraude enorme y solo gana televisa


----------



## zaiz (Oct 13, 2010)

Felicidades a los chilenos!!


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

zaiz dijo:


> Felicidades a los chilenos!!




Oye no me digas que tu avatar es un EMO o siiii


----------



## zaiz (Oct 13, 2010)

Benito2312 dijo:


> Oye no me digas que tu avatar es un EMO o siiii



Jaja, qué es eso... claro que no.

Saludos.


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Es que me asustan los EMOS jejejeje


----------



## jacobs (Oct 13, 2010)

Ahora lo que hay que hacer es meter a toda esa partida de políticos pe cueca allá en el fondo y sellar la entrada


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 13, 2010)

jacobs dijo:


> Ahora lo que hay que hacer es meter a toda esa partida de políticos pe cueca allá en el fondo y sellar la entrada


No me des ideas...


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 13, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No me des ideas...



Ideas, yo tengo un chingo de ideas de que hacer con esa clase de cabrones pero tengo que reprimirlas si no ya estaria entambado


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 14, 2010)

Meliklos dijo:


> rumores dicen que Record Guinnes le pagara al ultimo minero en salir por hacer el record de ser el hombre que mas tiempo estubo debajo de la tierra...
> mmm...antes era quien salia primero! ahora, quien sale ultimo!


Los records de aislamiento están recontra por encima de 70 días. El de Ricardo Montalbini son 366 días.  Pero claro...  él estuvo por propia voluntad


----------



## angel36 (Oct 14, 2010)

Impresionante!.....

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2010)

Este tema - y a excepción de algunos posts - ha tomado un carácter PATETICO.
Hay una parva de foristas haciendo catarsis sobre los robos de la televisión, los inútiles del gobierno, el reality-show montado y otra parva de cosas....y no se están dando cuenta que TODOS son funcionales a lo mismo que critican.
Por que diablos no se ponen contentos por el rescate de esas 33 personas que estaban enterradas vivas bajo 700 metros de rocas?
Por que diablos no *aplauden *al pueblo chileno por el operativo de rescate que han realizado...que es una verdadera obra de maestros?

Déjense de ya joder con opiniones que no conducen a nada, y con las que USTEDES no van a lograr absolutamente nada y cédanle el lugar a la felicidad de haber recuperado vivos a esos 33 hombres que estaban en un lugar en el que NINGUNO DE USTEDES se bancaría estar mas de 15 minutos....y ellos pasaron 2 meses ahí...

Se puede saber a quien le importa si uno de los vagos tenía una o treinta mujeres arriba?
No muestren sus propias miserias quejándose de la plata que van a conseguir estos hombres por haber estado enterrados ni suponiendo en que la van a gastar...si con trolas o con lo que sea. Si juntan guita es problema de ellos, y creo que se la merecen por haberse bancado eso. Y si viene un canal y les paga varios millones por la entrevista...MEJOR AUN...y si pierden la guita con locas...MEJOR TODAVIA...antes que tener que pagarla en impuestos....

Y ya se me saltó la ficha....
En el tema del casamiento de trolos...*NADIE *hablaba de la operación política y de medios por detrás...pero ahora todos abren los ojos.....PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! Mejor me callo....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> Noooo.... que no se borre. Es un buen hilo para debatir sociología, economía, y otras cosas.... (no por eso van a terminar odiando a mi país... aunque lo que acaba de decir Benito expresa lo que va a terminar pasando: se va a romper el cántaro.... a menos que sigan alimentando el morbo...)


 
hola , no importa la TV ni el morbo, eso es solo cascara inevitable.
nada d eeso importa.
lo que importa es lo importante: el hecho.
QUE SI SE PUEDE.
a eso iba desde hace rato.
se ve que se puede, esto es un ejemplo que no se puede olvidar, en cuaalquier cosa se puede si hay voluntad y organizacion.

gente que sabe hay en cualquier pais.
dinero y equipos se puede.por que de ultima se manda un avion militar a el pais vecino y se piden las cosas.
la limitacion es SIEMPRE los putos politicos acostumbrados de por vida, ya con una forma de ser que no pueden evitar de haber sido siempre asi que lso vuelve vuelteros e inutiles y pierden tiempo o ni siquiera se ocupan por que "no es tema d eellos".

EL EJEMPLO de que si se puede, hacer esto y muchas cosas mas.
eso es lo que vale.

recien te leo ezevalla ....andamos medio  gruñon.....necesitas unos dias de relax ....hay en chile un hotel a 600m de profundidad que dejo las habitaciones disponibles ....ni un ruido se escucha ni TV hay .... pyro relax y madre naturaleza.


----------



## angel36 (Oct 14, 2010)

No quiero entrar mucho mas en el tema, pero si les digo que hay que estar en el medio de la nada, a mas de 4000 msnm.(metros sobre el nivel del mar) 7,14 o 21 días....ya sea en la mina a cielo abierto... o bajo tierra....en verdad no es para cualquiera..
Lo mas lamentable es que aquellos que ni siquiera estuvieron en cerro, creen saber o tener conciencia de lo que es estar ahí o que debería de hacer al estar ahí.........

Escuche y leí muchas veces la palabra ¨milagro¨, y si estoy de acuerdo en la presencia divina, pero lo que saco de allí a estas personas fue la tecnología del hombre, de la mano de los ingenieros que hicieron un trabajo fantástico.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 14, 2010)

el milagro o suerte o pedo fue que (si se acuerdan ) justo habia salido un grupo y entraba el otro cuando esa bruta roca bloqueo todo , digamso que se cayo la cortina justo cuando acababan de cruzarse.

y de nuevo , luego el rescate si fue cosa de humanos, y es lo destacable:
como si se puede cuando hay voluntad.
encuentran a esos mineros cuando en otras cosas no encuentran algo mas sencillo.
el mismo presidente se la banca (con el riesgo de hacer cagada) y lo maneja, mientras otros/as presidentas "no es tema de ellos" solo se ocupan de viajar, hacer politica y hacer desaparecer millones y millones en unos años......nos pagan la deuda de miles de millones con muestra plata y haciendo noticias pero cuando se van siempre nos encontamos con la misma deuda o mayor .
desaparecen hijos , mujeres, hay inseguridad y siempre es cosa de otro sector , el presidente al parecer es rey y esta solo para fiestas, o es un loquito acaparador de poder y ideologias como unos cuantos.

en fin che ...HACER , para hacer una placa, una mesa, una silla, para arreglar un motor, para hacer lo que sea ya sabemso como es la cosa.
luego..........siempre hay mil formas y excusas para NO hacer.

esto de chile es un ejemplo.
todo lo demas es cascarita.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 14, 2010)

> Hay una parva de foristas haciendo catarsis sobre los robos de la televisión, los inútiles del gobierno, el reality-show montado y otra parva de cosas....*y no se están dando cuenta que TODOS son funcionales a lo mismo que critican*.



no todos EZ... 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 tengo como unos dos años que no veo la estúpida caja de televison... (viva peliculas21.com y series21.com  y que conste que yo no subo nada ahi ni las bajo yo solo veo mi compu )

me acabo de enterar del tema... bien por los persona que han salido y ojala que salgan las que faltan... o  como vaya el asunto... independientemente de la nacionalidad...


----------



## Dano (Oct 14, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> no todos EZ...
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> tengo como unos dos años que no veo la estúpida caja de televison... (viva peliculas21.com y series21.com  y que conste que yo no subo nada ahi ni las bajo yo solo veo mi compu )
> ...





Ya salieron todos creo


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Este tema - y a excepción de algunos posts - ha tomado un carácter PATETICO.
> Hay una parva de foristas haciendo catarsis sobre los robos de la televisión, los inútiles del gobierno, el reality-show montado y otra parva de cosas....y no se están dando cuenta que TODOS son funcionales a lo mismo que critican.
> Por que diablos no se ponen contentos por el rescate de esas 33 personas que estaban enterradas vivas bajo 700 metros de rocas?
> Por que diablos no *aplauden *al pueblo chileno por el operativo de rescate que han realizado...que es una verdadera obra de maestros?
> ...




Ezavalla: Te recuerdo que estos mineros han ido dando muestras de humildad bastante notorias (incluso uno de ellos, que va a dar charlas sobre seguridad laboral y esas cosas, dijo que no quería que lo trataran como si fuera un artista u algo parecido, sino sólo como el minero que es).  Así que el tema no es en contra de ellos 

Aquí lo que lo que varios hacen (bueno, por lo menos yo, y varios otros más) es una crítica social, una crítica a los medios, críticas políticas, una crítica al sistema. 

Como dije: Sí se pudo acá. Por que no se podría allá? O acullá? Y eso es lo que uno reflexiona. 


El tema de lo que pasará con los mineros es ahora asunto de ellos nomás. Ellos ven como enfrentan cada uno esta nueva vida, y si son capaces de enfrentarla con suficiente entereza y madurez, antes de que lo que los rodea los termine pudriendo.


¿Quiénes del foro podrían resistir pasar por todo eso? Es una pregunta que sólo se puede responder poniéndolos en la misma situación y analizando los resultados.


----------



## plastikman (Oct 14, 2010)

Felicidades a los mineros chilenos y al gobierno de Chile  Los mexicanos tenemos mucho que aprender de este hecho historico que culmino el dia de ayer.

Son feas las comparaciones pero recuerden la mina Pasta de Conchos donde el gobierno mexicano y los dueños de la mina se unieron para dejarlos morir y no hiceron ni siquiera el mas minimo intento de rescatar a esos mineros.

Bravo!! Gobierno-Dueños de la mina Chilenos 
Buuuu Gobierno-Dueños de la mina Mexicanos


----------



## angel36 (Oct 14, 2010)

los dueños de la mina san jose.....no hicieron nada............palabras del presidente de chile..........


----------



## Hammer Facer (Oct 14, 2010)

jaja... esos sí que merecen que los metan allí...


----------



## jreyes (Oct 14, 2010)

Plastikman: Este accidente se debe por obra y gracia de la codicia de los dueños de la mina. EL Gobierno en un principio hizo oídos sordos a las peticiones de los mineros cuando se reunieron antes del accidente.


Adiosín...!


----------



## Meliklos (Oct 14, 2010)

ya esta....ya salieron y eso es lo que importa!!!

lo que pasara ahora....bueno....ahora se vera!! pero ya estan afuera y estan vivos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2010)

La historia del minero 34. Increíble pero real.



Carlos es un minero que se sintió con mucha suerte; ese día enfermó del estómago y se quedó en el baño mientras sus amigos bajaban al fondo de la mina.
Ahora, con la salida de sus amigos conversa con su señora:



Minero 34: 
Vieja, que bueno que los sacaron, me siento afortunado. 
Ese día estaba enfermo de la guatita y yo estaba sentado en el baño a la hora del derrumbe. 


Esposa del minero 34:
Afortunado te sentís, ha!! Veamos….
En resumen, a tus compañeros Don Francisco los invitó a la Teletón, 
El presidente los recibirá como héroes en la Moneda, 
Los entrevistará Felipe Camiroaga en el matinal,
Les regalaron Iphones, 
Farkas le dio un cheque con 5 millones, 

Cada uno y señora tendrá un viaje a Grecia por una semana con los gastos pagados, 

Viaje al estadio del Real Madrid, viaje al estadio del Manchester United, 

Becas de estudio para los hijos, pensión vitalicia, casas nuevas y auto….



Y el huebón…… cag__ndo!!!!!!!!!!!! :enfadado:


----------



## Electronec (Oct 15, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *Y el huebón…… cag__ndo!!!!!!!!!!!! :enfadado:*


----------



## jreyes (Oct 15, 2010)

Ahhhahaha....que manera de reírme.


Adiosín...!


----------



## ilcapo (Oct 15, 2010)

"Por suerte" pasó en Chile ,,, si hubiese pasado aca en Argentina todavia estarian atrapados en la mina, una porque nuestros politicos son  incapaces de organizar algo bien, y otra y fundamental porq rescatarlos es mas caro que lo que podian ganar por recuperarlos, seguramente despues de vender las imagenes del "rescate" al mundo se robaban la plata y despues los dejaban abandonados,, contratando "dobles" para vender las entrevistas y robarse de nuevo la plata,,, total aca nadie les dice nada y encima los siguen votando,,,, Argentina pais generoso!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 15, 2010)

hola, como dije esto que paso es muy bueno y grande:

es un ejemplo para otras ocasiones, es ......inevitable:

1 -- NO pueden decir que a la semana estan muertos por que no es asi , se sobrevive mucho mas.
2 -- se sobrevive meses con un poco de ayuda, con un agujerito de pocos cm para poder mandar recursos.
3 -- se puede cabar ese tunel y otros que hacen en todo el mundo con maquinas que hoy dia no son futuristas.
4 -- si se pudo , SE PUEDE ASI QUE NO HAY EXCUSAS........en ninguna parte .

jamas


----------



## asherar (Oct 17, 2010)

Como en toda charla de café, creo que cualquier análisis que hagamos aquí es útil. 
No se trata ni de derrotismo ni de morbo. Es tratar de entender los términos en que se plantean las relaciones humanas, es la realidad a la que tanto alude el amigo fernando, y la vida no nos avisa cuándo nos va a poner a prueba. 
Creo que cuando está en juego la vida, la única conjetura tonta es la que no se hace. 

Con los mineros el tema es que al quedar atrapados sus prioridades se reducen por completo. Lo primero es salir, lo primero es la vida. Mientras tanto, arriba, la vida continúa permitiéndose amplios márgenes de error, con todas sus glorias y miserias. 
Cuando esas dos realidades se juntan puede pasar de todo. 
El desenlace de este tipo de situaciones depende de miles de cosas, pero el resultado final depende, en suma, de que aquéllos a los que les afectaba un desenlace adverso pudieron presionar para conseguir suficiente apoyo. 

En esta oportunidad se pudo salvar a la gente, y por eso mismo es que hay que entender bien qué fué lo que pasó. 
Quiénes y cómo tomaron las decisiones. 
Quiénes y cómo gestionaron los recursos. 
Para para repetir lo favorable, y para evitar lo adverso. 

Si el "reality-show" tuvo que ver con que algunos empujaran a favor poniendo dinero para sacar a la gente, enhorabuena. A los mineros les vino de perillas. 
Habrá que tenerlo en cuenta si vuelve a pasar algo similar.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2010)

ale : 

vieron las vueltas de la vida (predecibles y extrañas a la vez) :

hace 3 meses todo el mundo decia: "suerte que no cai alla abajo"!.
"pobres tipos".
los que salieron justo antes pensaban en sus adentros la suerte que tuvieron.
el que no bajo idem.


ahora los restantes mineros que trabajaban en esa mina ya miran a los "suertudos" con envidia...y es que el resto se quedo sin trabajo, y siguen en la nada, pobres, y olvidados.


me acordaba a eso que una vez alguien me hizo notar:
pequeñez que muestra:
vas a un bar con 20 amigos a comer , podes pedir LO QUE QUIERAS, a cuantos le pasa que una vez que les sirven el plato en seguida van a mirar como es el plato de los demas .


que cosas la vida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> me acordaba a eso que una vez alguien me hizo notar:
> pequeñez que muestra:
> vas a un bar con 20 amigos a comer , podes pedir LO QUE QUIERAS, a cuantos le pasa que una vez que les sirven el plato en seguida van a mirar como es el plato de los demas .
> 
> que cosas la vida.


 

¿  Como estar con tu mujer y "mirar" otra ?


----------



## fernandob (Oct 19, 2010)

en la playa eso es .inevitable......aunque estes con la mas linda.

pero en el caso de las mujeres no es que querramos siempre estar "con la otra" .

queremos estar *CON TODAS !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 19, 2010)

Y sigui y sigue el reality no manchen yo pense que este tema hiba a quedar en la tercera pagina a lo mucho  jaja quien lo hiba decir


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> en la playa eso es .inevitable......aunque estes con la mas linda.
> 
> pero en el caso de las mujeres no es que querramos siempre estar "con la otra" .
> 
> queremos estar *CON TODAS !!!!!!!!!!*


 
Estar siempre con no . . . y pero por que no un Test-Drive


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 19, 2010)

escuche algo así como que los mineros ahora están peleados todos contra todos???????? saben algo mas que su majestad??
en cuanto al tes-drive y  la cosa del plato de comida,,,es inevitable somos como niños deseando siempre el juguete del otro,bueno en este caso la muñecas de los demás,aunque siempre quede solo   todo en lo profundo de nuestra mente e   imaginacion  .haaa que ricooo que lindo como seria (es lo que siempre pensamos,,)

PD:
como es la mente del ser  humano no¡¡¡   aun teniendo  la mejor mina del barrio ,esos pensamientos no cesan,
por  otro lado la imaginación le la mujer es un misterio   grande ,ellas siempre piensan que somos unos atorrantes llenos de minas y   en realidad somos unos pobres pibes ,bueno por lo menos ese es mi caso


----------



## fernandob (Oct 20, 2010)

yo recuerdo cuando vi la pelicula "la maquina de el tiempo".
la primera , la original.

el loco ese cae en el futuro , lleno de minitas hermosas medio bobitas, que todo les daba igual............ah..........que fiesta.........
creo que eran todas rubias.

si que les iba a cambiar el color de el pelo a la proxima generacion ,,,,,,,,,,,

y lo de los mineros......predecible todo......ya los agarro seguro el show de tinelli o equivalente, y ademas sus propias familias y amigos (amigos de verdad uno tiene pocos pero cuando te haces famoso o ganas un monton de $$ aparecen un monton ) ......y a un costado lso demas mineros, lso que no quedaron atrapados en el fondo de el pozo de 700 metros pero SI quedaron atrapados en la superficie, sin trabajo y siendo NADA mietntras los otros son el alma de la fiesta.

y novias......pffff.seguro que ahora aparecen a lo loco, la vecinita linda esa que no le daba bola al feo ese....ahora debe andar como abeja a la miel.
si la cosa no es como digo........suele ser PEOR.
ayer estaba leyendo asombrado de esa novia de el fubolero tevez, busquen, 18 años, casa de 350 mil dolares.

si es asi la cosa...........la belleza de la mujer es su cara y su cuerpo, .
la belleza de el hombre es su fama, poder y dinero.

van a tener mas lios estos mineros que no se extrañen que mas d euno en un par de meses quiera volver al pozo .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 5, 2010)

http://www.minutouno.com.ar/minutou...re-la-historia-de-los-mineros-sera-una-porno/ 
  un  poco de lectura,,,,,


----------



## fernandob (Nov 5, 2010)

"La mina se tragó a los 33"...........................








 Leonardo Barrera, director del film (porno ) , aseguró que le gusta “hacer películas con argumento”....


----------

